# Amazonas magazine online and free



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Some of you may have seen a new hobby periodical in magazine stores this year. It is called* Amazonas* and in spite of the name, it is not about the Amazon, but about the freshwater tropical fish hobby. It was previously available only in German, but commencing in January 2012 began publishing an English edition. It comes out bi-monthly for six issues a year.

It is also available online, and without cost. You can access the current issue here:
AMAZONAS MAGAZINE | one of the world?s leading freshwater aquarium magazines
by clicking "current issue" at the top of the page.

The editorial board has some impressive names, and the articles are quite well written. In this current issue there is an informative article with photos of male/female of each species of the miniature rasbora in the genus Boraras. These are ideal fish for the popular nano tanks. The cichlid aficionados will know the author, Paul Loiselle, who was in the forefront of the popularization of African rift lake cichlids back in the 1980's. I was pleased to meet Dr. Loiselle when he was one of our honoured guest speakers and participants at the Northwest Council of Aquarium Societies meeting back then.

There are also several articles on cichlids in this edition. And lots of other useful stuff too.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you for this Byron! I think I saw this and it's a pretty pricey magazine!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

thanks for the heads up!!!


----------

